# Opening my own "service" here on GBATemp



## Coman28 (Jul 27, 2016)

Moderators, if this is in the wrong spot, I am sorry and please move it to the correct spot. Hey, guys. It's been a while since I've posted on here last. I am always on this site though, don't get me wrong lol. Sometimes I see people on here that don't have the courage to mod their own consoles/handhelds. Would somebody like me to mod something of theirs? (I really didn't know how to word that correctly.) These consoles are my accomplishments: Wii U, Wii, Xbox 360 (Xk3y), PSP, 2/3DS, Original Xbox, PS3 (I own a flasher), PS2, etc. There are more I just can't think of them at the moment. If anybody is willing to give me a shot, send me a message! Thanks!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 27, 2016)

The correct spot would be in the trading area, but you only have 5 posts so you can't view it


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 27, 2016)

Also the fact that you are a newcomer with just 5 posts doesn't really help. Not saying that you aren't trustworthy or something, it's just that people have more confidence in entrusting their stuff to more known guys.


----------



## mileyrock2 (Aug 22, 2016)

What kind of 3ds things you can do?


----------

